# Gran Paradiso - Maisonesse nach Valnontey über Col Lauson



## Awacs2000 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi zusammen!

Meine Kumpel und ich haben uns für nächstes Jahr den Gran Paradiso im Aostatal vorgenommen. Die Strecke, die wir fahren wollen wäre von Maisonesse nach Valnontey über Col Lauson (3122m). Sprich hoch auf die 3122m und hinten den Trail wieder runter. Soll uns reichen.

Was ich allerdings bisher noch nicht herausfinden konnte ist, wie wir von Valnontey wieder zurück zum Startpunkt kommen, also nach Maisonesse.

Gibt es Busse, die die Strecke abfahren und falls ja, nehmen die Räder mit?

Man könnte die Strecke sicherlich auch zurückradeln, allerdings wollen wir am nächsten Tag weiter zum Gardasee. Deshalb wollen wir uns natürlich am Tag vorher nicht mit einer 10 Stunden Rundtour und knappen 80km auspowern.
Wir wollen eben nur zum höchsten Punkt. Dieses Jahr waren wir schon auf dem Monte Altissimo (2.078 m), und dem Stilfser Joch (2.757m).
Nun wollen wir einfach noch ein Stückchen höher! ;-)

Ab wann kann man denn dort in der Regel fahren? Ginge Pfingsten schon?


----------



## McNulty (28. Dezember 2015)

Klar geht das - hier wird eine geführte Tour angeboten
http://www.mountain-elements.com/touren/skidurchquerung-gran-paradiso/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awacs2000 (28. Dezember 2015)

Hi!

Sei mir nicht böse, aber ich möchte die Tour mit dem MTB machen und nicht zu Fuß oder per Ski.
Außerdem benötigen wir keine geführte Tour. GPS sollte reichen.


----------



## McNulty (28. Dezember 2015)

Mmmh - dann würde ich aber Fat-Bike empfehlen und trotzdem volles Lawinenquipment - Schaufel, Sonde, LVS

Jetzt ernsthaft: Nein Pfingsten geht nicht


----------



## aufgehts (28. Dezember 2015)

pfingsten ist nächstes jahr mitte mai....
da ist mit dem bike auf 3100 nix zu machen.......
auch wenn dann schon t-shirt wetter ist,
in der höhe ist noch winter.......
mit tourenski hast bessere chancen.


----------



## Awacs2000 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ok, das ist doch schon mal eine Aussage. Wie sieht´s denn aus mit der Rückfahrt? Bus?


----------



## aufgehts (28. Dezember 2015)

Awacs2000 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr waren wir schon auf dem Monte Altissimo (2.078 m), und dem Stilfser Joch (2.757m).


letztes jahr wollten wir ende juli übers madritschjoch.
ging nicht, da nordseitig immer noch zuviel altschnee lag...


----------



## Awacs2000 (28. Dezember 2015)

Ok, ist ja die gleiche Höhe mit um die 3100m. Hm, dann müssen wir das wohl auf den Spätsommer verschieben.
Bleibt immer noch die Rückreise-Frage.

Kann das jemand beantworten?


----------



## Deleted35614 (29. Dezember 2015)

Wir sind mit dem Bus nach der Tour wieder hoch nach Valsvaranche zum auto gefahren, jede Stunde fährt einer.
Aber Platz für Räder ist da keiner.


----------



## Carsten (3. Januar 2016)

Wir haben es probiert,  dummerweise unten den letzten Bus verpasst.  Sind dann halt nochmals 1000 hm und 20 km extra. Geht schon,  reine Kopfsache  
Eigentlich wollten wir übern Berg zurück,  da unter der Stromleitung... War uns denn zeitlich zu heikel. 
Mein Tipp: unten im Tal parken,  mit dem ersten Bus hoch fahren und abends entspannt runter rollen.
Da ich den Lauson schon zweimal gemacht habe, will ich das nächste Mal anderes herum fahren... Und die Tour in Aosta starten und aus dem pila Bikepark nach Cogne runter fahren... 
Hier ein paar Videos vom Col Lauson


----------



## Fubbes (5. Januar 2016)

Lauson Ende Juli ist normalerweise kein Problem (z.B. 2015). Mann kann das nicht mit Madritschjoch vergleichen. 
Aber Pfingsten ist natürlich Quatsch.
Unten Parken (wie von Carsten beschrieben) ist sicher am cleversten.

Allerdings liegt Aosta nicht gerade auf dem direkten Weg zum Gardasee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Awacs2000 (5. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem Gardasee ist richtig, aber wir fahren da jedes Jahr ein oder zweimal hin für ein paar Tage. Und diesmal sollte eben der Lauson vorher dran glauben. ist zwar ein Umweg, aber egal.
Na, Spätsommer ist auch ok. Dann machen wir Pfingsten was anderes.


----------



## MATaFIX (6. Januar 2016)

Im Aostatal transportieren sie generell mit den Bussen keine Bikes.

Auszug aus dem Transportreglement des Busbetriebes, welches das Valsavrenche erschliesst: (Google Übersetzt)

_Jeder Passagier kann auf eigene Gefahr , eine Handgepäck von bescheidener Größe und einem Koffer das Gewicht £ 5 nicht mehr als zu nehmen, . Zusätzliches Gepäck , um in den entsprechenden Gepäckfächer über den Bus gestellt werden , ist gebührenfrei bis zu 10 Pfund durchgeführt , zusätzlich ist abhängig von der Zahlung von 50 % des Fahr mit einem Limit von 30 kg pro Passagier. *NICHT ' ZUGELASSEN Transport von Fahrrädern .* Die Gesellschaft übernimmt keine Haftung für nicht aufgegebenes Gepäck . Im Gepäck auf den Träger geliefert für den Transport ist es nicht erlaubt , Geld , Schmuck und wertvolle Dokumente im Allgemeinen, verderbliche Stoffe , entzündbar, giftig oder andere gefährliche Stoffe enthalten. Im Falle von Verlust oder Beschädigung von aufgegebenem Reisegepäck mit dem Träger , der dafür verantwortlich, soweit gesetzlich 22. August 1985 n zulässig ist . 450 .
_
Ich würde nach dem Lauson nach Cogne runter und danach das Tal rausrollen bis Villeneuve. Dort wartet einer mit den Bikes und der andere nimmt den Bus ins Valsavrenche und holt das Auto. Wenn ihr Lust habt, hochzufahren, gibt es die alte Strasse ins Valsavrenche auf der linken Seite des Tals. Ist ruhiger und schöner...

Leider ist die Abfahrt vom Lauson nicht mehr so attraktiv wie früher. Ich war letztes Jahr ziemlich enttäuscht über den neu ausgebauten Weg und die gefühlt tausend mit hohen Steinen aufgebauten Wasserabläufe...

Viel Spass!


----------



## Fubbes (6. Januar 2016)

maettu99 schrieb:


> Leider ist die Abfahrt vom Lauson nicht mehr so attraktiv wie früher. Ich war letztes Jahr ziemlich enttäuscht über den neu ausgebauten Weg und die gefühlt tausend mit hohen Steinen aufgebauten Wasserabläufe...


Die Gesschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.
Ich habe den aktuellen Zustand zwar noch nicht gesehen, schätze aber, dass er den meisten Bikern eher entgegenkommt. So, wie ich es 2010 kennen gelernt habe, möchte ich da nicht noch mal runter. S3 und mehr, bei Regen auch zu Fuß kein Spaß mehr.
Ich nehme an wir reden über den unteren Teil, der rechts des Baches runter führt. 
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2016)

Der untere Teil war bis 2014 das eigentliche Highlight der Abfahrt... Mal abgesehen von der Seilpassage ganz oben . Der Weg war aber auch nur eine Umleitung zum verfallenen und Steinschlag gefährlichen alten Reitweg links. 
Aufgrund starker Nutzung und Erosion musste er aber ersetzt werden.
Deshalb: das nächste Mal anderes herum ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (6. Januar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> Der untere Teil war bis 2014 das eigentliche Highlight der Abfahrt...


Deine Sicht ist mir bekannt. Wir haben da schon mal drüber diskutiert. Deswegen schrieb ich auch "den meisten Bikern", nicht allen 
Bei Regen wärst du allerdings auch aufgeschmissen gewesen.


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2016)

Du hast mich noch nicht bei Regen fahren sehen ;-) 
Ne, klar. Ist S3 Bis S4... Das ist schon sehr anspruchsvoll... War.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MATaFIX (6. Januar 2016)

Ja, genau dieser Teil. Ich denke auch, dass eine Erneuerung des Trails nicht geschadet hat. Leider wurden einige Treppen und eben sehr viele von diesen aufgereihten Steinen zur Wasserdrainage eingebaut. Klar ist das Geschmacksache, aber ich denke, keiner findet es prickelnd, alle 50m quasi auf null abzubremsen, um über die Steine zu rollen, ohne einen Durchschlag zu riskieren. Und das quasi den ganzen unteren Teil...

Sieht dann etwa so aus, einfach höher und häufiger...






Ist ja jammern auf hohem Niveau, denn die Gegend ist schon sehr schön...



Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Gesschmäcker sind unterschiedlich.
> Ich habe den aktuellen Zustand zwar noch nicht gesehen, schätze aber, dass er den meisten Bikern eher entgegenkommt. So, wie ich es 2010 kennen gelernt habe, möchte ich da nicht noch mal runter. S3 und mehr, bei Regen auch zu Fuß kein Spaß mehr.
> Ich nehme an wir reden über den unteren Teil, der rechts des Baches runter führt.
> Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2016)

Um einen Weg im alpinen Terrain dauerhaft vor Erosion zu schützen sind genau diese Steinriegel die beste Wahl. 
Ich mag die übrigens,  vor allem in Kurven. Anfahren, versetzen,  drüber surfen...Eine besonders dynamische Art von Flow. Ganzkörpersport sozusagen


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2016)

Gut, gibt es in der Ecke noch andere lohnende Trails? Invergneux ist supergut, col de entrelor ist ebenfalls sehr fein.
Ganz witzig ist der Wasserfall bei lilanz...schön zum knobeln im Abendlicht...


----------



## Deleted35614 (6. Januar 2016)

unterer Teil Col Lauson war sehr spassig und gut zu fahren, gefühlte 355 Bunny Hops an diesen Wasserrinnensteinen gemacht, immer versetzten und viel arbeiten mit dem Bike.
Hoch möchte ich da aber nicht, es war schon sehr toll den gesamten Weg auf der anderen Seite bis auf 3000m radeln zu können!
Der Tip mit dem Bus und die anderen warten ist der Beste, so haben wir das 2015 auch gemacht.
@Carsten jetzt gib it so an mit deiner Fahrtechnik, muss doch it sein, oder?!


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2016)

Ne muss nicht sein... Denke Du kannst das auch;-)


----------



## eDw (19. Januar 2016)

Hi,
mal zurueck zum Thema. Ich moechte den Lauson auch dieses Jahr machen. 
Dacht daran von Aosta von unserem Hotel mit einem Shuttle ins Valsvaranche fahren. Dann den Lauson und mit dem Bike ueber Cogne wieder raus nach Aosta.
Allerdings hab ich bis jetzt noch keinen Shuttle Dienst im Aostatal gefunden. Jemand einen Tip?

@Carsten 
Wenn du die "falschrum" Variante mit der "normalen" vergleichst. Was meinst Du in Bezug auf Schwierigkeit und Fahranteil?

Gruss
E


----------



## stuntzi (19. Januar 2016)

Die Lauson-Falschrum-Variante ist nur so ein seltsames Hirngespinst von Carsten : - ), vergiss sie einfach. Du würdest nahezu jeden einzelnen Höhenmeter eines der besten Trails der Alpen sinnlos bergauf schieben und drüben auch nochmal 250hm bergab tragen. Danach hättest du zwar einen sehr netten S1-Flowtrail, aber nix was es nicht auch woanders gäbe. Also Quark... außer du bist schon dreimal in der *richtigen* Richtung drüber und kennst auch sonst alles in der Gegend. Oder du fährst ein e-bike mit 250 Watt Zusatzpower.

Busse als Shuttlemöglichkeit im Aostatal würde ich übrigens nicht generell ausschließen. Offiziell werden keine Bikes transportiert, aber ich bin schon mehrfach problemlos (zuletzt 2015) zum Großen Bernhard mitgenommen worden, auch mit zwei Leuten. Vorher recherchieren bzw. die Leute im Ticket-Office fragen bringt gar nix, es hängt einzig und allein vom Fahrer und seiner Laune ab. Leg dir ein Lächeln und nen freundlichen italienischen Satz als Begrüßung und Frage zurecht, das ist schon die halbe Miete. Dazu nicht die verschlammte XL-Freeride-Maschine an den Haltestellenpfosten lehnen sondern schon *vorher* am Terminal die Laufräder raus und einen optisch möglichst kleinen Haufen machen. Vielleicht ne Plastikfolie parat als Willensbekundung zur Verpackung bzw zum "Schutz" des Andererleutegepäcks vor deinem Bike, dann schätz ich die Mitnahmechancen bei 1-2 Personen auf 90%. O-Ton unseres letzten Busfahrers am Aosta-Terminal 2015: "Schauts halt ob's reinpassen".

Wenns trotzdem nicht klappt, kannst du immer noch in ein Taxi steigen.


----------



## Carsten (19. Januar 2016)

na ja, ich werde mein Hirngespinst eines Tages verwirklichen.
Ich denke, dass man von oben ab durchaus alles fahren kann...flow ist ja bekanntlich relativ
und unten raus gibt's bevor´s richtig langweilig wird noch nen Abzweig nach rechts, der viele schöne Spitzkehren bieten dürfte
wir werden es sehen und ich werde es wissen, wenn ich´s probiert habe 

Aber für Ersttäter am Lauson würde ich die klassische Werst-Ost Richtung empfehlen...keine Frage

und dass man das Ding als Tagestour ohne Shuttle machen kann, habe ich 2014 bewiesen  ich nur eine Frage des Willens 
bleibt ja noch die Variante über die Stromleitung 
zu sehen bei http://www.openstreetmap.de/karte.html
bei pondel hoch tragen auf Petit Polignon (700 hm )
alternativ von Camplong Dessous auf den Monte Polignon hoch fahren (sieht nach Straße/Schotterweg aus)
in beiden Fällen nach Chefrere abfahren. Sind immer Extrahöhenmeter, dafür bist weg von der Straße
ich sehe gerade von Camplong Dessous nach Chefrere gibt es auch einen direkten weg durch´s Tal


----------



## Fubbes (19. Januar 2016)

Carsten schrieb:


> na ja, ich werde mein Hirngespinst eines Tages verwirklichen.
> Ich denke, dass man von oben ab durchaus alles fahren kann...flow ist ja bekanntlich relativ
> und unten raus gibt's bevor´s richtig langweilig wird noch nen Abzweig nach rechts, der viele schöne Spitzkehren bieten dürfte
> wir werden es sehen und ich werde es wissen, wenn ich´s probiert habe


Den Weg mit den Spitzkehren bin ich ja hoch. War fast alles zu tragen, weil steil, aber letztlich ist es ein sehr nadeliger schöner Weg durch den Wald. Runter gar nicht verkehrt. Ich schätze S1 bis S2. 

Flow ist tatsächlich relativ. Das ist nämlich ein sehr persönliches Gefühl, dass jeder auf seine Weise erreichen kann, z.B. zu Hause auf der Couch beim Fernsehgucken oder eben beim S4 Gestolpere.


----------



## Haardtrocker (5. März 2016)

Kann man den Col Lauson schon Ende Juni / Anfang Juli fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MC² (9. August 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> Wir haben es probiert,  dummerweise unten den letzten Bus verpasst.  Sind dann halt nochmals 1000 hm und 20 km extra. Geht schon,  reine Kopfsache
> Eigentlich wollten wir übern Berg zurück,  da unter der Stromleitung... War uns denn zeitlich zu heikel.
> Mein Tipp: unten im Tal parken,  mit dem ersten Bus hoch fahren und abends entspannt runter rollen.
> Da ich den Lauson schon zweimal gemacht habe, will ich das nächste Mal anderes herum fahren... Und die Tour in Aosta starten und aus dem pila Bikepark nach Cogne runter fahren...
> Hier ein paar Videos vom Col Lauson



Nachdem wir vorletzte Woche vor Ort waren, kann ich mir die Variante von Carsten gut vorstellen, von Cogne ins Valsavarenche.
Hoch muss man aber wohl fast alles schieben, wg. der Wasserabweiser, dafür hat man ins Valsavarenche dann einen Flowtrail vor dem Herrn, und zudem viel weniger Leute auf dem Weg. Auf dem Stück zwischen dem Rifugio und Talboden Richtung Valnonntey wars bei uns richtig voll.

.


----------



## re lax (10. August 2017)

MC² schrieb:


> dafür hat man ins Valsavarenche dann einen Flowtrail vor dem Herrn...



Kann ich auch so bestätigen, Lauson "falschrum" ist eine echte Empfehlung.
Wenn man in West Ost Richtung die Wasserabweiser vermeiden will empfiehlt sich der Umweg über den Col Rossa, hier beschrieben.


----------



## Carsten (11. August 2017)

Umweg über den Col Rossa...geht noch besser:

nicht gleich ins erste Tal abfahren sondern weiter bis zum Biwak und dann den Edelflowtrail schlechthin runter
wir sind letzten Sommer übrigens noch kurz auf den 3629 m hohen Punta Rossa della Grivola hoch. Ziemlich spektakulär 








Foto: Florian Strigel
Fahrer: Birgit Noha und Carsten Schymik


----------



## re lax (13. August 2017)

... man lernt nie aus...

Ziemlich schickes Foto!


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> Umweg über den Col Rossa...geht noch besser:
> nicht gleich ins erste Tal abfahren sondern weiter bis zum Biwak und dann den Edelflowtrail schlechthin runter
> wir sind letzten Sommer übrigens noch kurz auf den 3629 m hohen Punta Rossa della Grivola hoch. Ziemlich spektakulär


S1/S2-Edelflow oder S3/S4-Edelflow?


----------



## Carsten (14. August 2017)

war ziemlich lockers cruisen über Almwiesentrails und unten im Wald viele viele enge Spitzkehen auf einem Supergrip Untergrund aus Granitsand mit Lärchennadeln...ich bin glaub noch nie so lange am Stück auf dem Vorderrad gerollt.
Hinterrad Versetzen sollte man schon beherrschen, um hier richtig Spaß zu haben


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (15. August 2017)

Carsten schrieb:


> war ziemlich lockers cruisen über Almwiesentrails und unten im Wald viele viele enge Spitzkehen auf einem Supergrip Untergrund aus Granitsand mit Lärchennadeln...ich bin glaub noch nie so lange am Stück auf dem Vorderrad gerollt.
> Hinterrad Versetzen sollte man schon beherrschen, um hier richtig Spaß zu haben



Lauson und Col Rossa habe wir Ende Juli gemacht. Eine gewaltige Tour, konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll, aber es lohnt sich definitiv. Eine meiner besten Touren bisher. Fahrtechnisch natürlich nicht zu unterschätzen, aber für mich komplett fahrbar.


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2017)

Bei Spitzkehren bin ich raus. Dann doch wieder direkt runter. Oder wie ist die Strecke, die @re lax beschrieben hat?


----------



## Vinschger-Biker (15. August 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bei Spitzkehren bin ich raus. Dann doch wieder direkt runter. Oder wie ist die Strecke, die @re lax beschrieben hat?


Bis zum Rifugio super, nicht zu technisch. Auch Spitzkehren aber nicht zu eng (No Shurtcut!)

Ab dem Rifugio soll es sein ein Mulatiera sein, d.h breiter (Kack) Weg. Wir sind ja früher auf den Col rossa und von da nach Cogne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (15. August 2017)

...der breite Weg wurde zwischen 2014 und 2016 fertig gestellt. Ist ca 1,4-2 m breit, mit groben Steinplatten befestigt, Wasserrinnen dazwischen.
Fahrtechnisch völlig Banane, kein Vergleich zu dem alten Edel-technoflow über Wurzeln und Slickrocks links vom neuen Weg (inzwischen vermutlich nicht mehr vorhanden, renaturiert und somit kaputt
Glaube in meinem Youtunbe Kanal sind noch Videos davon drin
hoch zu im Prinzip fahrbar (wenn man genug Körner hat)
Zum Glück läufts nach dem Wasserfall auf dem alten Weg, der hat wirklich noch Charakter und macht Spaß

https://www.youtube.com/user/CarstenSchymik


----------



## Fubbes (15. August 2017)

Ich meinte die direkte Abfahrt von Col Rossa, also nicht bis hoch zum Biwak. Weiter unten bei Les Ors Desot kommen die wieder zusammen. 
Aber die Waldabfahrt wäre dann dieselbe, also vermutlich die Spitzkehren. Wobei ich auf der opencyclemap zwei Wege im Wald sehe, vielleicht ist einer weniger gezackt ...

Den direkten Weg am Vittorio vorbei kenne ich. Das war im Regen 'ne rutschig-klitschige Katastrophe Richtung S4/S5 (vor dem Instandsetzen mit Steinplatten).


----------



## re lax (15. August 2017)

Col Rossa-Cogne: Vom Charakter S1-S2, ab und zu natürlich schwerere Einzelstellen, direkt ab Pass fahrbar, dann freies Gelände, markiert (Steinmänner), aber teilweise kein Weg, vor der Alm Vermiana superiore erst flach und verblockt (etwas schieben), dann steiler und technischer. Nach der Alm leicht (S1) und ab dem Wald wirds richtig spaßig. Bei Les Ors Dessus ist die Wegverzweigung, hier ist der längere Weg nach Buthier (Cogne) empfehlenswert (nicht der direkte Weg nach Cretaz), geht erst noch etwas bergauf und dann auch immer wieder steil und technisch bergab, also keineswegs langweilig.Insgesamt 1700 hm mit s2 überwiegend fahrbarer Trail ohne übertrieben viele oder schwere Spitzkehren. Aber auch nicht so schön flowig wie der gegenüberliegende Invergneux.


----------



## Goddi8 (20. August 2017)

Super, dass ihr das gerade jetzt diskutiert  wir sind ab Mittwoch im Aosta und am Freitag von Valsavarenche Richtung Cogne unterwegs. Wir hätten die Standardvariante genommen, schwenken jetzt aber auf den Colle de Rossa um. Unser Hotel ist in Valnontey die Variante von Carsten wird uns vielleicht zu viel bzw. je nach Wetter
wenn ihr wollt hier beide Varianten in GPSIES:
Colle della Rossa: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qygaqmieqpcyijni
Übers Biwak (Variante Carsten) : https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=iltxhgozircdpeeg

Weiß jemand, ob in der Alm Vermiana etwas bewirtschaftet ist?
Ich habe nur das gefunden: http://www.ski-web24.de/GrandParadiso/page7.htm


----------



## Carsten (21. August 2017)

Aufpassen...der Weg zum Biwak existiert real nicht!
Die Linie auf der OSM ist kein Weg sondern ein ziemlich übles Geröllfeld

Wir sind dummerweise der Linie (im GPS) gefolgt und sind ca 300 m unterhalb vom Biwak auf den Trail gestoßen, der zu diesem führt.
Vermutlich wäre es viel besser gewesen oben auf dem Flelsrücken zu bleiben und wirklich bis zum Biwak zu fahren/schieben. Ob man da durch kommt, hat mir beiher allerdings noch niemand sagen können...Der Trauil vom Biwak runter hat jedenfalls fahrbar ausgesehen (das Geröllfeld war´s definitiv nicht!)


----------



## Goddi8 (21. August 2017)

Danke! In der Orthokarte sieht das auch recht grußelig aus da oben  Wir tendieren eh zum Colle Rossa und nehmen dann vielleicht noch den Testa del Gavio mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (29. August 2017)

So, Vollzug der Variante von Re lax diesen Samstag. Fahrbar ist auf der Variante ab Colle Rossa eigentlich alles. Die Hochebene im ersten Teil ist landschaftlich sehr eindrucksvoll.. Wir sind auf eine Gamsherde mit bis zu 40 Tieren gestoßen. So was hab ich noch nie erlebt.
Fahrtechnisch auch nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll. Wegfindung schon schwieriger.
Ab dem Wald bekommt man das Grinsen nicht aus dem Gesicht. Im ersten Teil ein wahrer Rollercoaster mit der ein oder anderen Herausforderung. Im unteren Teil steil und spitzkehrig. Alles meist S2 vielleicht ein paar S3 Stellen an keiner Stelle ausgesetzt oder absturzgefährdet.
Der Weg auf den Colle Rossa ist im oberen Drittel schon spannender, da geht's durch einen kleinen Wasserfall durch und hoch


----------

